# Gaston Co, NC - #494 F PTS DATE 2/3



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

http://www.co.gaston.nc.us

#494 marked in OTHERS (not on adoption floor, only for rescue, as are al GSDs here) PTS DATE IS 2/3


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Wasn't it Konoshi who was looking for a 'liver' shepherd? Sort of looks like one but bad picture.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Couldn't edit but name should have been Konotashi....sorry about that.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

PTS DATE NOW 2/5


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

bump
Poor baby!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing gone


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm afraid to ask . . . Does anyone know what happened?


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

I can call tomorrow if you want to know. I know this shelter does PTS on the PTS date. My most recent foster was from here, she made it out, but MOST do NOT! This is a gassing shelter. Most dogs who go in don't make it out. I am sorry to say...


----------

